# Progesterone Pessaries !!! Bizarre Question!!!



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi girls,

This is a bizarre  question I know   but .....

My pessaries have come from the Italian pharmacy and the box says, "Orale".  Does this mean you can swallow them or do they still need inserted vaginally?!!

It would be fab to be able to swallow them, it mean's we wouldn't be restricted to having to return to the hotel in Barcelona every 12 hours to lie with my legs in the air!!!

any advice would be appreciated!!

Many thanks
Gill xo


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Gill

Oral is the literal translation but I'm not sure what the sentence context is. Try this site to translate the sentence word for word !

http://www.wordreference.com/

Good Luck
dannysgirl xx


----------



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

Hi Gill,

I imagine you are talking about Utrogestan. If you are, they can indeed be taken orally or vaginally. However, they are not as effective when taken orally. The best way to absorb progesterone is via intramuscular injections. The next best is through vaginal pessaries. Third best is the back door - with Cyclogest pessaries for example (you can't use Utrogestan for this). The fourth best route is orally. That's what my clinic told me in any case!

Hope that helps,


Kasia


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Ok , thanks girls,

Oh, the joys of "which hole"??!!  You have to laugh don't you!!!   

Thanks for all your support, as always
Love Gill xo


----------



## HEM (Dec 19, 2005)

Gill

How are you getting on with your DEIVF at IVIB have they managed to sort another donor out for you- as you are taking progesterone it would seem so.

Helen


----------

